# Sxos sellers uk



## scotch (May 14, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Any recommendations for a UK seller for sxos / licence please?


----------



## wurstpistole (May 14, 2019)

Use atmosphere. SX os is more useless than ever these days (and that's coming from a day 1 customer)


----------



## andyhappypants (May 14, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> Use atmosphere. SX os is more useless than ever these days (and that's coming from a day 1 customer)



Thats exactly how I feel about SXOS, Updates are near non existent and atmosphere has surpassed it with all the 3rd party support. 

Use the free option, its not always the best but in this case it probably is.

Im also a day 1 SXOS user.


----------



## scotch (May 14, 2019)

I wanted to use an external hd. I think only sxos supports this?


----------



## yusuo (May 14, 2019)

scotch said:


> I wanted to use an external hd. I think only sxos supports this?


That's where I am, as soon as I can install nsp to external I'm making the move, can't afford a 512gb micro sd when I already have a 1tb hard drive I use for sx


----------



## proffk (May 14, 2019)

Go to TX website & find a recommended eu based reseller. I got mine from a cyprus reseller. You won't find a uk based seller easily. Your better off getting a SX OS license and using another method to send payloads.


----------



## ch4chi (May 15, 2019)

Dont mean to hijack your post, but I'm trying to find a seller for an sx os licence too. I've seen seen couple of international sellers and wandering if anyone knows much about stargate3ds. c o m

They're a French seller? Seem the cheapest at about £20 for the os?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 15, 2019)

scotch said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any recommendations for a UK seller for sxos / licence please?


Got mine from ModchipsDirect: http://www.modchipsdirect.com/nintendo-switch.html
They are US based but it doesn't matter as the key is delivered by email. They just ended up being the cheapest (other than AxioGame, which for some reason wouldn't accept my Visa card)
I paired it with a RCMLoader One dongle from AliExpress.


----------



## larrypretty (May 16, 2019)

scotch said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any recommendations for a UK seller for sxos / licence please?


If you only want to to get the os license, no reason to find a local seller, the license code is send by email.


scotch said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any recommendations for a UK seller for sxos / licence please?


SXOS is a license code, you are no need to find a local reseller, just choose from the https://team-xecuter.com/.


----------

